# musicpd



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 17, 2020)

Seriously. We need a musicpd guide


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2020)

Maybe you can write one?


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 17, 2020)

I got it working. But I won't share any information..


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 17, 2020)

By the way the sound is great. Even without a sound card. I guess it's my high resolution .flac files and the OSS audio drivers. Paired with Cantata it brings the most sadistic clarity to Viola Da Gamba by BACH


----------



## twllnbrck (Nov 17, 2020)

jackson said:


> I got it working. But I won't share any information..


What nonsense!

However this Thread howto-desktop-musicpd-mpd-configuration.54600 by shepper@ is clear and concise.


----------



## a6h (Nov 18, 2020)

jackson said:


> I got it working. But I won't share any information..


Sounds like John Cage's 4'33" to me!


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 18, 2020)

jackson said:


> But I won't share any information..


Not a good attitude.


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 18, 2020)

twllnbrck said:


> What nonsense!
> 
> However this Thread howto-desktop-musicpd-mpd-configuration.54600 by shepper@ is clear and concise.


Thank you, thank you. My kind of shred.. I mean thread.


----------

